# Titan RXpro spray gun



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone here have any experience with this new gun? It seems to have some cool new features. I plan on asking my rep about it at the upcoming pro show. http://www.titantool.com/rx-pro/


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

My rep spoke with me about it but did not have one to show me at the time. He said it would retail around $200. Repack kits will retail around $20. 

Looks like it has some nice features. I like the bucket hook.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was able to check out this gun in person today at the pro show. I have to say, it looks and feels pretty freaking nice. The ladder hooks are def nice, comes apart quickly, and would be much cheaper to rebuild later on. Our titan rep was pricing it at 179.00.


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Contractor gun is the way to go.


----------



## AlphaCoatings (Jun 27, 2016)

I have one. i haven't had a chance to use it too much yet since it did just come out. But I was pretty impressed with it. It's comfortable but I think the bucket/ladder hook is the best feature. Super convenient. I should be getting my spray shields next week. Pretty excited to try those too.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys it's been awhile but 12+ hour days will do that.

I bought the RX Pro aka what I call the "Iron Man" gun a couple of months back as a backup. I usually don't go for 'pretty' tools but it looks like the Ferrari of spray guns lol.

I started using it for Multifamily production work about 1.5-2 months ago and a few days ago it started spitting and shooting streams of paint after releasing the trigger.

I tried adjusting the seat which requires a hex/allen wrench style tool and that would help for a few minutes then back to spitting/shooting paint. Very aggravating for a $200 gun especially considering I've never had a gun do this at any price point. 

I haven't had time to break it down and am waiting on the Sherwin Williams store I purchased it from to let me know if they will let me trade it back or at least get a free rebuild kit.

I cleaned it out, capped it and broke out a new Contractor II gun that's been sitting as a backup also. This will probably be my go to gun from now on.

So like a Ferrari, so far it's lots of flash but not super reliable lol


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Remove and clean the diffuser and tip retainer. While the diffuser is off, look at the condition of the ball on the front of the needle. If you see or feel a small ring on the front of the ball where it contacts the seat, it's probably just worn out. Most manufacturers use carbide for the ball and seat. Perhaps Titan decided to go another route and sacrificed longevity for profits. The kit is only about $15, so keep one on hand anyway. Spitting could also be just a worn out tip. I doubt gun adjustment is the answer - it rarely is.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Dumb question, I'm sure...but have you changed the filter on it?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, first thing I did. Good filter at the suction pickup and at the sprayer itself also. I'm going to tear down the gun at some point tomorrow just to double check that some trash isn't trapped somewhere at SprayRepairGuy's suggestion also. However, considering the extra low $15 rebuild kit price I'm curious about the quality/longevity of the ball/seat. I will be highly disappointed if the ball/seat need replacement already but I'll report back in case it helps others in the future.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Ill be curious as i just ordered one.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

The manager promised to talk to the Titan rep asap. Maybe I simply purchased a fluke gun or one with a aberrant ball/seat, as there was no trash in the gun behind the diffuser.

I just mentioned to the manager that since I've never had a gun that started spitting within a year's time (LX80, Contractor, SG2/3/20/PRO, Tritech, etc) it would be a nice gesture to get a free rebuild ball/seat, especially as they are only $15. I made sure to mention that the rebuild kit cost was not the issue lol but simply the principle that a $200 gun should not fail this quickly.

I'll report back but if they refuse then I'll buy the kit when available and see how it goes. As of now, the local Memphis Sherwin repair shop told the manager they did not have a rebuild kit for RX PRO in stock yet.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I promised an update and I definitely have an update!

EDIT: Apologies, premature send lol.

Ok for the update after a few days of waiting on Sherwin Williams I got a call from the Assistant Manager. Speaking with the Titan rep he actually confirmed what I suspected, the gun, at least my particular gun, is DEFECTIVE.

In fact Titan asked them to recover my gun Monday and they will have a new replacement gun at the store same day for me. That is cool customer service.

It seems that there was a defective spring used in early batches and Titan is aware of it so they're sending me (what I hope is) an updated gun.

And with the spring being the culprit, the $15 rebuild kit would've done nothing to fix the problem so I appreciate Titan being willing to help out.


----------

